# Bishop's Journals. (comments always welcome).



## Decosta (May 6, 2002)

First day of the journal...Today I plan to do back,forearms,tris and bi's..Lets see how intense I can make it...I would like to do the IM Challenge, but I have a dodgy camera so i can't get close enough to get a good picture....

Anyway I'll post my routine later.....I plan to make it intense.


----------



## Decosta (May 7, 2002)

Well yesterday was interesting, went and brought some creatine and gluamine.

Tried a low carb bar..Some sort of chocolate flavour..Can anyone say aftertaste 


Anyway got home.. Had steak and a whole plate of salad....

Worked out...


*Back*

Good Mornings -

 20 - 12 reps
 30 - 10 reps
 40 - 8 reps
 50 - failure


Deadlifts
-----------

40 - failure
30 - failure
20 - failure

Tried to do bent over barbell rows, couldn't get the feel of it so moved straight onto triceps.

*Triceps*

French Press

20 - failure
20(thought it was 15) - failure
15 - Failure
10 - failure
5 - failure

Then went straight into Behind the back dips for 3 sets of Failure..

After that, did a sort of reverse close grip bench press(ie it went behind my head working the triceps). After that my arms were shaking..

*Biceps*

Standing Wall Bicep Curl

50 - failure
45 - failure
40 - failure
35 - failure
20 - failure
10 - failure

Same routine for Barbell Curls

Incline Dumbell Curl
------------------------

20 - 12 reps (barely)
15 - 10 reps
10 - failure

Repeated for each arm.


*forearms*


Thors Hammer

20 - failure on each hand
15 - failure
10 - failure

Holding the dumbell  so that my wrist is just by my knee and flexing my hand up and down

20 - failure
10 - failue

After this, repeated the same thing,except that my hands were by my sides


After this, had to slide in the bath, couldn't use my arms to get in..


----------



## Decosta (May 8, 2002)

test


----------

